# springs



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

the front coils for 94-01 rams are all interchangeable, correct? i wanna get a new set for mine, but all i can find are other years (i have a '97).


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Just tell them what ones you want, like the #38/#39's thees are what comes on the 3/4 ton with the plow prep or you can get the one's for the 1ton diesel there #47/#48, if you have a heavy plow, you can put them in the 1/2 ton or 3/4 ton.
Don't try to look them up by year you won't have much luck. Just tell the dealer which # you want.
All of the coils are interchangeable and are very easy to replace too.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Curious, where do you get them? , how much do they run? I have a 2500 diesel and I think my originals are sacked. Can't find a #tag on them anymore but the option code for my truck is zjgp and zxfp. Anyone know what that converts to in the 37/47 style #'s ?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I got mine from the Dodge dealer for under $300 for both.payup


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

ta3834bbl said:


> Curious, where do you get them? , how much do they run? I have a 2500 diesel and I think my originals are sacked. Can't find a #tag on them anymore but the option code for my truck is zjgp and zxfp. Anyone know what that converts to in the 37/47 style #'s ?


The ZXF code should be a tag#038, according to Chrysler parts info. Spring part #is 52039038. It lists for $118.00

The ZJG code should be a tag#039. Part #52039039. Also lists for $118.00.

Why yours has codes for different springs, I'll never understand. I find that a lot with Chrysler, though 

If you are looking to replace your springs with the same, you may be best off to have the local dealer's parts department look up the springs by the VIN, as it usually filters out all the other spring choices.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I think I want to go with a heavier spring from the way it is now, as I bottom out on a couple of dips by bridges in the area with no load at all, and I just put the plow on 3 days ago.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

ALL diesel's should have the 47/48 combo so the code decoding doesn't make sense.


----------



## Farmer_01 (Nov 10, 2005)

> ZR7 Ken
> The ZXF code should be a tag#038, according to Chrysler parts info. Spring part #is 52039038. It lists for $118.00
> 
> The ZJG code should be a tag#039. Part #52039039. Also lists for $118.00.
> ...


Does the same apply for the 2005's. A tag on mytruck says # 52113984AA on the drivers side and 52113983AA on the passenger side.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KenG (Oct 31, 2004)

Farmer_01 said:


> Does the same apply for the 2005's. A tag on mytruck says # 52113984AA on the drivers side and 52113983AA on the passenger side.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It appears that things changed in the parts listings for the new body style Dodges. Where the part numbers used to coincide with the spring number, they dont seem to have any rhyme or reason to them now. Just a bunch of part #'s with no corelation to each other.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

thanks for the advice... my new 47/48's are on their way, can't wait to get 'em on there, and actually not scrape the plow frame as i drive up the road!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Good deal!!, Just remember to loosen the sway bar so the axle can drop down and they will go right in with out using a spring compressor, Its fairly easy to do the spring swap yourself with hand tools, it kook me about an 1 1/2 hr to swap out mine.


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

new springs are in, and thanks for the tips, they went in very easily! the only problem is that now, the back end looks, well, squatted. it looked like that before, but it's more pronounced now that the front end is up in the air. the problem is that i carry 600lbs of sand in the bed... well within the load capacity for the truck (ram 1500) but still makes it squat. what's the best way to deal with this, add a leaf or two in each side?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think an add a leaf kit is your best bet. They come in different thickness too, or air bags.
Put a level on the box rail, is the front really higher than the front or are you just not use to seeing the nose so high?


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

yeah, it definitely sits lower... here's a pic with the plow up and out, and with the plow down...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep!! with all of your weight in the back she looks like she needs some load boosters or an add-a-leaf kit, 
But it sure holds that plow up now.
Just a little more work and you will have your 1500 ready to plow with:waving:


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

just went to the dodge dealer and asked for 3500 diesel springs for my 05 2500 hemi. After a computer search they told me that the part #s were 52113984AA and 52113985AA. I am trying to obviously upgrade my current springs. Do these sound like the right springs???


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

They must have changed there # system???
If you have a V plow or a blizzard I would go with the diesel springs There is a couple of steps in between there too if you have a lighter plow.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

so are you saying it would be a straight forward install. Just buy the springs and swap them out, no other parts neccasary?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yep easy!!
first remove the bottom shock bolt and loosen the sway bar ends you don't need to remove the nut all of the way but close to.
Next loosen the lug nuts and raise the truck, put the jack under the frame and lift it so the front axle hangs down and the wheels are at least 6 inches off of the ground and remove them. Next turn the wheels to one side and grab the bottom of the coil spring and slide it out and down. 
you can do it with hand tools in about an hour to two.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Note: you can use the #38/#39 combo ,but I think the #47/ #48 combo is the way to go. The dealer might tell you they won't fit they are wrong they just know what stock is Lol. Trust me they will fit in the new trucks with coil springs.
The part #s are 52039047 and 52039048 the #48 is rated at 2236 lbs and the #47 is rated at 2036lbs the stiffer one goes in the drivers side.
If you are doing this up grade to a 1500 you will want to add an add-a-leaf kit or air bags to the rear end.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got back from the dealer and didn't like his answer. I knew I wouldn't. He had no way of telling me anything about spring rates, plow package differences, etc. 
He printed out the factory options on my truck via vin # and I do have the 38-39 combo on my 2500 diesel. The next step up from there on the sheet he printed for me was a 46, then 47, then 54, 59, and higher. No listing for the 48 spring. 
What are the spring rates for the 38-39 and 46-47-48 etc? Anyone got a set of 46-47-48 they want to trade for my 38-39's. (mine are weak, already broken in for those who need springs for their 1500 :waving: >
Just noticed on the price sheet he printed for me that it listed the 47 and '48' spring as 124.00 and 140.00 each, respectively. Part #'s 52039047, 52039048. All part #'s on my sheet begin with 52039.... . from 018 all the way to 076 and then a 134, then a 52106225AA. Where did that one come from? lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

#48 is a typo, sorry...
#46, #47 combo is the way to go. 
Part # 52039046, #46 dealer price is $92.09, 
and # 52039047, #47 dealer price is $97.01 total $189.10 + tax.
They give you the (list )price of $118 for #46 you pay the net price of $92.09 and (list) price for the #47 is $124, your net prics is $97.01.

They(dealer) changed there # system at some point.
No matter what the dealer calls them they will still work..


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey, Snofarmer, I spent 5 weeks in Duluth/Superior a couple years ago for work. You get quite a bit of snow when that wind comes in off Lake Superior. Wish I would have had my truck up there then, as work rented me a Saturn to drive. Feb. 2003 I think it was.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea! We sure can, if the wind is blowing just right and coming off of the "Big Pond" we can get quite a bit of snow in no time. lol


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

So I have a question. I still haven't ordered the springs yet and was wondering, what is the difference in having the 46/47 combo compared to the 47/48 combo. I want to get this right the first time. Thanks guys.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I miss typed before there is not a #48... 

I could be wrong I know... but it has happend...lol:waving:


----------



## frksho311 (Jan 3, 2006)

*What's stock on 1500?*

No tags on my 97 reg cab short box sport. Does anyone know what spring combo came stock on this? Whats less than the 38/39 package?


----------

